# !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!



## allrounderab (28. Januar 2006)

hallo boardies
wer von euch hat schon erfahrungen an den seen und anderen gewässern in und um silkeborg gesammelt?könntet ihr mir vielleicht berichten,wo ihr gefischt habt?wie habt ihr gefangen?was geht dort gut?
barsch?
hecht?
ist ein boot empfehlenswert?
kriegt man in dänemark informationen auf deutsch oder englisch?
berichtet einfach mal.wäre cool.


----------



## eisentrude (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Südlich von Silkeborg - Bryrup, Slagballe Bakke - gibts digge Plötzen und noch diggeren Hecht und Barsch - in Bryrup tief angeln. Boot brauchst Du dort. Am Mossoe und Julssoe bist Du ohne Boot und Guide erschossen - sind einfach zu gross. Digge Aale gabs direkt in der Stadt im Hafen und den Kanälen (bis 3Kg). Dort angelt kein Mensch auf Aal. Nördlich der Stadt kannst Du die Fliegen sausen lassen in der Gudena - suuuper! Und plane einen Besuch im Silkeborg Aquarium ein - sehenswert und sehr informativ! IN DER Touristinfo kriegst Du alles, was Du brauchst an Input und Karten. Petri Heil!


----------



## Albatros (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Moin allrounderab#h

war ja nett, daß wir uns gestern zufällig bei Skat - Online über dem Weg gelaufen sind :q Deine PN habe ich erhalten, wir bleiben auf jeden Fall in Verbindung. Wenn du mal in der Nähe bist, wie versprochen, meldest dich einfach mal kurz vorher, Einladung steht#6

HIER noch mal ein paar Tips zu den Gewässern vor Ort.


----------



## Schweißsocke (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> ist ein boot empfehlenswert?



Auf jeden Fall! Gerade in den größeren Gewässern (Julsö, Silkeborg Langsö, Borresö) kommt man kaum ans Wasser, da der Grund meist privat ist. Boote kann man vor Ort mieten (z. B. auf Campingplätzen oder auf Vermittlung der Touristbüros). Wenn man ein eigenes Boot nutzen möchte, muss man dieses vorher registrieren lassen, das ist aufwändig und nicht gerade billig.
Eine tolle Gegend mit vielen Angelmöglichkeiten, unterhalb des Tangewerkes (ca. 30 km nördlich von Silkeborg) gibt es auch sehr gute Chancen, einen Gudenaulachs zu erwischen. Aber auch hier gilt: die Fische springen nicht in den Kescher, etwas Glück gehört dazu.


----------



## donlotis (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Hallo,

gar nicht weit weg von Silkeborg liegt auch der Skanderborg sø, ebenfalls ein gutes Angelgewässer! Aber auch dort braucht man möglichst ein Boot, so kann man auch die kleinen Inseln im See erreichen...
Die Gudena kann man ein kleines Stück mit dem normalen 'Fisketegn' beangeln (ohne zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein), und zwar der Bereich , wo die Autobahn(-brücke) über den Fluss führt (und 2km Flussauf- bzw. -abwärts). Alle anderen Bereiche der Gudena erfordern einen bestimmten E-schein (nach Farben gekennzeichnet).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Boot auf jeden Fall ... sind soweit ich weiß mit die besten Zanderseen in DK !!!


----------



## allrounderab (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

@albatros
danke für alles.
bleiben auf jeden fall im kontakt.man trifft sich ja auch bestimmt noch öfters beim skat spielen.würde mich freuen.


----------



## allrounderab (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

danke auch an alle anderen für die infos.
wart ihr selbst auch schon dort.berichtet mal über eure erfahrungen.


----------



## allrounderab (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

albatros danke für die info(nochmals)
dies ist genau was ich gesucht habe.echt gute infos.


----------



## Ptero (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

hallo allrounderab,

waren erst letztes Jahr wieder in Jütland. Irgendwie kommt man da um die Gewässer in Silkeorg gar nicht vorbei. Der Angelladen direkt in Sb ist super, der Besitzer nett und spricht deutsch. Auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, eine Kanutour von da, die Gudena runter. Macht irre Spass, leichte spinnrute nicht vergessen, wird ein super Tag. (im Sommer).

Ansonsten haben wir viel in der Gudena gestippt oder gefeedert. Eine 55er Brasse an der Bolorute aus der Strömung ziehen ist schon geil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im Juli gehts nach LL


----------



## Anderson (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Hallo
Hier noch eine nützliche Seite.

http://www.silkeborg-fiskeriforening.dk/Tyske sider/SFS hjemmeside side 2 D.html

Aber ein Boot solltet ihr schon dabei haben.Mit den Uferangelplätzen ist es dort so eine  Sache.Erstmal sehr viel Schilff und zum Teil auch viel Baumbestand.

Aber eine schöne Ecke.NW von Silkeborg fliesst die Karup ,ein sehr bekannter Fluss.

Anderson


----------



## allrounderab (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

danke ptero,andserson
wo habt ihr geanau geangelt?
was habt ihr so gefangen?
was sit zu empfehlen?
was kostet ein boot am tag?
gibt es dort auch put and take seen ,die nicht auf www.dansee.dk sind?


----------



## Bastiaan! (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Servus,
als ich bin letztes Jahr mit drei Angelfreunden eine Woche am Silkeborger Langsö Spinnfischen gewesen.
Hier die Infos: 

Du brauchst absolut ein Boot! Bei längerer Mietdauer kann man einen erheblichen Preisnachlass aushandeln (günstigster Bootsverleih ist auf Karte eingezeichnet)
Es gibt Barsch, Hecht und Zander
Beste Fangstellen habe ich mit roten Pfeilen auf der Karte makiert
Streckenkarte anbei 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Silkeborg-Langsö-Tips Kopie.zip

Tiefenkarte (Satellitenbild) link:http://www.aaa.dk/aaa/nm-vis-oversigtskort.html?omr=nm-soer-silkeborg_langso&id=68455
Viel Spaß & viel Erfolg
Bastiaan!


----------



## allrounderab (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

danke bastiaan
sehr gute infos.
wie habt ihr gefangen?
wann wart ihr dort?
habt ihr geschleppt,oder so vom boot aus geangelt?


----------



## Bastiaan! (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*


Barsch wurde sehr gut gefangen (kleine sinkende Wobbler (3-5cm) und Spinner(Gr. 1-3))
Hecht war schwer zu finden, haben nur kleinere um 70 cm gefangen, hatten aber drei Aussteiger die um 100cm hatten (haben alle an der Oberfläche gesehen ). Gefischt haben wir mit Gummifischen (12-15cm) und Wobblern
Wir haben nicht geschleppt, sondern vom Boot und mit Wathose geangelt
Die eindeutig fängiste Stelle ist das stark fließende Verbindungsstück am östlichen Ende des Sees (hinter der Brücke), unterspühlte Ufer, tiefe Gumpen, aber auch viele scharfe Muschelbänke!!!
Wir waren mitte August da, also ziemlich früh (Wasser noch zu trüb + zu viel Jungfisch)
Bastiaan


----------



## sundfisher (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Hallo,

Silkeborg und Skanderborg See sind bekannte Gewässer in DK, in der Angelpresse liest man immer von guten Hecht, Zander und Barschfängen. In einer der letzten Ausgaben der Fisch & Fang war ein guter Artikel mit Film auf DVD. Ich denke mal das Schleppen mit Naturköder am Dravkovitch bringt Euch die grössten Chancen, Wobbler sind auch gut am besten gross und je nach Wassertrübung grell oder natur. Im Sommer sind die Seen eher trüb, im Frühjahr und Herbst, Winter klar.

Chrisitan anbei ein paar Fische aus den beiden Seen (nicht von mir gefangen)


----------



## donlotis (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Hallo, alles kann ich bestätigen:

Hecht von meinem Kumpel Sönke (links, mit Tocher) [Skanderborg]:






Barsch aus Silkeborg (von mir!):






Außerdem war ich bei der Landung eines Zanders in Silkeborg (ca. 60 cm) Augenzeuge...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## allrounderab (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

danke boardies 
das sind echt tolle tipps und bilder.
habt ihr noch adressen von günstigen häusern und bootsvermietungen?
wäre echt super.


----------



## Bastiaan! (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

*Adresse von Bootsvermietung:*

Silkeborg Kanocenter
Åhave Allé 7
8600 Silkeborg

www.silkeborgkanocenter.dkinfo@silkeborgkanocenter.dk 

Letztes Jahr haben wir dort ein Motorboot für eine Woche gemietet. Du mußt den Preis verhandeln.Wir haben damals weniger als 50% des regulären Preises bezahlen müssen.

*Infos zur Unterbringung in Silkeborg:*

http://www.silkeborg.com/sw1341.asp

Auf der Seite findest du unter "Accomodation" einige Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten.
Wir haben letztes Jahr eine Hütte auf dem Silkeborg Sø Campingplatz gemietet. War in Ordnung und liegt direkt am Wasser incl. Bootssteg.

Bastiaan


----------



## dacor (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

ich habe schon mehrer kanutouren in der gudenå gemacht (immer im hochsommer  ). gefangen habe ich nur barsche in allen groessen und beim angeln auf aal habe ich ne menge dicker brassen (bis 55cm) gefangen (leider keinen aal). in den frossen seen ist man ohne gewaesserkarte aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Forellengott (18. März 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Hallo
ist der mossosee wirklich so riesig?
fahr da in 2 wochen nämlich auch hin!


----------



## Schweißsocke (18. März 2006)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*



			
				Forellengott schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ist der mossosee wirklich so riesig?
> fahr da in 2 wochen nämlich auch hin!



Ist schon ganz schön groß:m


----------



## Geddemaster (18. September 2009)

*Silkeborg Borresö*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre am 25.09.09 zum Julsö-Borresö bei Silkeborg. Kennt dort jemand ein paar gute Raubfischplätze, das Gewässer ist ja nicht gerade klein.
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Gruß Balu


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2009)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Anglers seit im Mossosee vorsichtig ist trotz seiner Größe ein Privatsee, was ich damit meine ,lieber einmal mehr Fragen wo das Fischen erlaubt ist.:c

Ansonsten zum Angeln eine Tolle Gegend.

Grüssle Cd


----------



## Geddemaster (20. September 2009)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Jo, davon habe ich auch schon gehört. Soll etwas kompliziert sein, auch am Julsö.

Gruß Balu


----------



## zanderkiller719 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

fahre im april nach silkeborg. um genauer zu sein an den bryup longsö. hab dort ein boot. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich dort gut zander und barsch fange? hecht hat schonzeit das weiss ich.


----------



## Schweißsocke (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: !!!silkeborg-dänemark!!!*

Am Bryrup Langsö habe ich noch keine Zander gefangen, die gibt es da meines Wissens auch nicht. Zum gezielten Zanderfischen musst du wohl kurz ins Auto hüpfen und an den Skanderborg-Seen fischen.


----------

